# bay flounder fishing



## 3bigfish (Oct 26, 2011)

catching some decent flounder in Perdido Bay on gulps. White or shrimp, Lots of small flounder--oil spill?


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you fished any around the rock pile reef?Any success?That's one spot I haven't been to.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dude thats great news! i have got to catch some decent flounder before dec, i have never caught one!! I usually go offshore! Whats your way, carolina rig??


----------

